# Solo camping



## cheburgie

I just purchased cold weather gear and I'm going to attempt my first solo trip. Temps have been between 15 and 45 for highs and lows. Going to hike into territory I'm familiar with. Any advice?


----------



## RevWC

cheburgie said:


> I just purchased cold weather gear and I'm going to attempt my first solo trip. Temps have been between 15 and 45 for highs and lows. Going to hike into territory I'm familiar with. Any advice?


Let somebody know where you are going and when you are coming back!


----------



## cheburgie

Got that covered, I have a time when I should be returning more than two hours after that time they need to come looking! I should be in cell coverage by that point. I am also locked and loaded.


----------



## camo2460

RevWC is right, also IF something bad happens, don't panic and STAY PUT.


----------



## helicopter5472

I'd say grab your coat, put some of those cheap hand/foot warmers in your BOB and have at it...Don't forget to give someone your route and locating and when you plan to return.
P.S. Remember were are having extreme cold weather all over the country, plan for it as needed....


----------



## readytogo

At least have a way to stay warm and a way to signal just in case of emergency; flares, lights, fire starting material/tools ,in other words be safe.


----------



## cheburgie

All great ideas. I am choosing this time because of the extreme weather. I want to practice all of my fire making skills in these elements. I want to practice tracking skills and try my hand at ice fishing. I am bringing back ups for my backups in regards to food shelter and fire making. I am going to a pre planned Bol. National forest so I can't have a pre made shelter. Any comments or suggestions are welcome !


----------



## camo2460

Really are you kidding me? Why don't you go poke a grizzly bear with a stick.


----------



## lovetogrow

Holy Crap Buddy - take a breath and calm the frack down. Save the patronizing tough guy routine for some other shleps who need it MAN. You really are barking up the wrong tree telling these men here to grow some. I think you should save your breath you’re gonna need it to blow up your date...just kidding


----------



## lovetogrow

cheburgie said:


> I just purchased cold weather gear and I'm going to attempt my first solo trip. Temps have been between 15 and 45 for highs and lows. Going to hike into territory I'm familiar with. Any advice?


Be safe and cover all your bases...good advise here


----------



## camo2460

Sourdough said:


> I have done that several times, many of which were photographed by clients. LOOK......this is NOT about me.......you'all really should attempt to grasp that.
> 
> Banning me just shows how flamming'a$$ terrified you men are. Man-up now before it is too late. IF you really.....and I mean really think there is the slightest chance you and your family could ever be in danger.......MAN-UP now.
> 
> I don't care if you live or die.......I don't care if your whole family dies, for the most part that will be "YOUR" fault.
> 
> Stop playing it safe on the pussy internet and get your family doing some real drills.
> 
> Why in Sam's-hell should I give a Rat's anal'orface if you like me.....or loath me......
> 
> You either think this is some lame'a$$ pretend crap....showing your shinny new, nice clean B.O.B. in it's nice clean pack or bag......Or you think you family could die.
> 
> I can NOT tell you more clearly......this is NOT a Forking game. You are ready...........Or you are NOT Ready, and there is a good program on that TV'thingie tonight.


First of all sir, banning you has nothing to do with being terrified, and every thing to do with being a loud mouthed, know it all jerk. Second, I have been "ready" since I was seven or eight years old, and have a great deal of survival knowledge, but I learn some thing new every day, lots of it here on this site, and am humble enough to know that I don't know it all. As far as drills are concerned, I would hazard a guess that 98% of the folks here practice drills regularly, and are quite competent, and are very aware that this is no game. While survival is the name of the "game", so is civility, humility, decency, and courtesy, without which, none of us will survive for long and which elevates us above the bears that you so loudly boast about poking with a stick. And just for the record, I for one was happy to hear about your knowledge and skills and to learn from you, however, I nor anyone else takes kindly to being called names and being brow beaten, which you seem eager to do, especially the new ones, which may have to learn as they go and may not have as much knowledge as others, therefore the need to "play it safe". So Now that it's been spelled out for you, go away I'm done with you.


----------



## UncleJoe

Sourdough said:


> Banning me


As you wish.  Bye now. :wave:

OK folks, carry on.


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> While survival is the name of the "game", so is civility, humility, decency, and courtesy,.....


...are all things that we ALL should be practicing with regularity.

There is nothing wrong with being a novice if the willingness to learn is present.


----------



## bigg777

Regardless of the country you'll be soloing in, a good self-defense weapon is highly recommended, something more than a sharp stick! .357 mag. as a bare minimum is a good choice.


----------



## cheburgie

Wow that went sideways fast! I think I'll have some extra sourdough toast for breakfast. Sounds like he needs a little solo camping ! 
I will play it safe, survival is all about managing risk duh. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to study my sas manual again.


----------



## TheLazyL

cheburgie said:


> I just purchased cold weather gear and I'm going to attempt my first solo trip. Temps have been between 15 and 45 for highs and lows. Going to hike into territory I'm familiar with. Any advice?


Go slow think smart.

Way back when I as young I was in the Boy Scouts and we went camping in the middle of winter.

Saturday we set up camp and spent the day building wood furniture. Stools, tables whatever our imagination thought up.

The theory of preheating a pup tent with a lit candle proved to be in error. So Saturday night into Sunday morning we spent burning all of the furniture we had made to stay warm.


----------



## oldvet

cheburgie said:


> Wow that went sideways fast! I think I'll have some extra sourdough toast for breakfast. Sounds like he needs a little solo camping !
> I will play it safe, survival is all about managing risk duh. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to study my sas manual again.


Don't sweat people like Sourdough, you go for it and come back safe.
You have been given some excellent advice, so pack all that you think you will need to build that fire, keep yourself fed and warm and if you have room in your ruck pack as much backup supplies as you can. Also keep in mind that you will need to stay as hydrated in Winter as you do in Summer.

you were given really good advice about making sure you tell someone exactly where you will be and when you plan on returning, and I totally agree that you should have several signal devices with you and if you can't make it out stay put, so SAR can find you.

Stay safe, learn from any mistakes you make, and above all enjoy yourself.

As an after thought, if you have to build that fire on top of snow then put down green boughs first and build your fire on top of them. If you need to you can build two or more smaller fires and lay in between them on some boughs and that should keep you fairly warm if you keep the fires going.


----------



## LincTex

oldvet said:


> If you need to you can build two or more smaller fires and lay in between them on some boughs and that should keep you fairly warm if you keep the fires going.


IMHO, staying out of the wind (simple shelter) and good clothing will keep you warm (coming from North Dakota). Good insulted boots and good gloves are a MUST: I hate cold toes and cold fingers. I don't know how well trying to keep between two small fires will work, I don't see how it would be practical.

I once gave a hitchhiker a ride from Georgia to Louisiana, he had horrible burns and scabs on his arms - - - he fell asleep next to his campfire and his blanket caught on fire and burned him. Be very careful.


----------



## kyredneck

I think someone may have needed their bi-polar meds, for real. Hate to see anyone get banned but he went off the deep end. Might be spending too much time alone up there.....


----------



## kyredneck

LincTex said:


> IMHO, staying out of the wind (simple shelter) and good clothing will keep you warm (coming from North Dakota). Good insulted boots and good gloves are a MUST.....


...around here in my parts if you insult a man's boots you could find yourself in for a fight!


----------



## oldvet

LincTex said:


> IMHO, staying out of the wind (simple shelter) and good clothing will keep you warm (coming from North Dakota). Good insulted boots and good gloves are a MUST: I hate cold toes and cold fingers. I don't know how well trying to keep between two small fires will work, I don't see how it would be practical.
> 
> I once gave a hitchhiker a ride from Georgia to Louisiana, he had horrible burns and scabs on his arms - - - he fell asleep next to his campfire and his blanket caught on fire and burned him. Be very careful.


 I understand where you are coming from, but If you think about it you are only able to keep one side of your body warm at a time with a single fire, but with two fires you get double warmth.

Yes if you don't pay attention to what you are doing and build the fires to large or get to close it can be dangerous.

There are many ways to get and stay warm using only one fire, like reflecting the heat off of a large rock or solar blanket. However If you are caught out in the open and have no wind break or anything to reflect heat, then the dual fire method actually works. I have made a circle of small fires and slept in the middle. Granted you don't get much sleep because you have to tend the fires during the night, but you won't freeze.


----------



## oldvet

kyredneck said:


> ...around here in my parts if you insult a man's boots you could find yourself in for a fight!


Now Linc you gotta admit that's funny. :rofl:


----------



## LincTex

kyredneck said:


> ...around here in my parts if you insult a man's boots you could find yourself in for a fight!


Hahahahah!! Good catch! 

***insulated***


----------



## bigg777

For warmth, heat several rocks in the fire and bury them under your sleeping spot with several inches of dirt to insulate them. Bury a couple under the area of your feet for added warmth! They will give off slow heat for most of the night.


----------



## cheburgie

Thanks for the tips, I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I've done lots of summer trips but never solo. I have several ways to make shelter,fire,and food. The hydration tip is key especially in winter.


----------



## moondancer

cheburgie said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I've done lots of summer trips but never solo. I have several ways to make shelter,fire,and food. The hydration tip is key especially in winter.


I went on a late winter early spring trip two years ago the weather was beautiful until night a massive storm came with an f2 tornado and flooding then the next morning it was 29 deg . It was terrifying and the best fun of my life at the same time . So be ready for what may come and enjoy yourself


----------



## LincTex

moondancer said:


> the weather was beautiful until night a massive storm came with an f2 tornado and flooding then the next morning


!!!! Hope y'all were OK!!

Don't camp on a dry river bed - EVER


----------



## moondancer

It was a solo trip and was in the hills I had to cross to creeks that turned to high water rapids to get back it was terrifying . But as I said fun thanks for the thought though


----------



## Boomy

If you were to get "misplaced" build a campfire. Nobody who has a campfire can be lost, you're in camp. This may sound sappy, but it is true. It will calm the nevers and allow you to stabilize emotionally. Somebody who is stable can plan. Somebody who is berating himself for having gotten lost can not. Getting lost comes with a bunch of different emotions from self deprication to all out panic. New camp comes with just another day and adventure.....


----------



## cheburgie

I love it, make camp and you are not lost. Great mindset to have. Stay calm and camp on!! I've done lots of research on over night fires and shelters excited to try them out "real world" I was in the army and my land navigation skills are good. I have topo maps of my area along with a compass and a gps. Getting lost is a non issue more concerned with shelters and keeping warm.


----------



## LincTex

Turn GPS on, 
acq sats, 
mark lat-lon waypoint, 
then turn off. 

Batteries will last months at that rate.


----------



## cheburgie

Good tip. I recently purchased a biolite stove. It has the capability to recharge USB devices, I am bringing backup batteries but I want to determine how well this part of the stove functions.


----------



## oldvet

Three simple rules for solo camping.

1. Have fun
2. Keep brain engaged
3. Repeat rules 1 and 2 as needed, and did I mention have fun?


----------



## LincTex

cheburgie said:


> Good tip. I recently purchased a biolite stove. It has the capability to recharge USB devices, I am bringing backup batteries but I want to determine how well this part of the stove functions.


Think of it as a non-essential accessory... something you will not be depending on. If it works, it works... if it doesn't, it doesn't. No loss.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

My solo trips have usually turned out to be some of favorite trips. Have a blast!


----------



## cheburgie

CrackbottomLouis said:


> My solo trips have usually turned out to be some of favorite trips. Have a blast!


I will!! I can't wait I've packed and double checked my gear. Just watched the weather possible snow on Saturday afternoon for the Sierra Nevada mountains. Could make it interesting


----------



## breacher2111

A buddy and I went winter camping a few years ago up here Wisconsin, if I remember correctly the lowest temp we got was -13 degrees (without windchill). The sleeping bag I have is rated to zero but I only got cold when the wind picked up and that's when I realized that while putting up the tent my rain fly was held up by a stick instead of being next to the ground. We took a bunch of pictures and I even set up a game camera to take shots of us eating and making the fire and such. We only went for a night but the story comes up pretty often about how much fun It was especially when you tell people that your going camping in sub zero weather, that always sparks a conversation


----------



## cheburgie

All packed and ready to head out at first light. It's a fun little. 4wd trip to the trailhead then a 1.5 mi. Jaunt to the river it's called millsap bar on the middle fork of the feather river. I told a couple buddy's where I was going. Also advised them I would be locked and loaded so no shenanigans unless you want to be shot at ;D


----------



## FatTire

Thats my old stompin grounds! Beautiful place for a solo trip...


----------



## BillM

*Ditto*



RevWC said:


> Let somebody know where you are going and when you are coming back!


It will make retrieving your body much easer !


----------



## Dixie

*Wonder how he is doing. *


----------



## cheburgie

made it back, it rained the first day no snow! the river was 80% frozen when I arrived. about 230 a.m it broke apart , scared the crap out of me. all my gear worked great very happy with the experience. a little fine tuning on what to bring and what not to bring, but that was the point you don't really know until you get out and do it!


----------



## LincTex

Good deal!

Please post a list of "the stuff you wish you had", 

or "stuff you wish had worked better".


----------



## 21601mom

LincTex said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Please post a list of "the stuff you wish you had",
> 
> or "stuff you wish had worked better".


Additionally, would you post the same such list for skills you wish you had? Anything special, I assume basic fire starting, tent building, etc was needed. I'm more interested other, less obvious, skills. Thank you!


----------



## cheburgie

It was a great experience. I would like to go on a longer winter trip so I can hunt and forage for food. I spent most of my time setting up camp boiling water and gathering wood for the fire. My biolite stove worked great. I brought a backup stove that ran off of a propane/butane mix. I used it first to boil water from the river while I set up camp. It ran for 20 minutes and no boil. I pulled out the biolite stove used a cotton ball with Vaseline and started the stove with tinder and small twigs. Eight minutes later I had boiling water and charged my phone battery by 15%. I have to admit I felt like a poser but I bought the bear grylls 0 degree sleeping bag, it did keep me warm. It did get below freezing that night but not 0 degrees. My tent was a four season nimo it definitely held up to rain. I need a good cook set that has a fry pan and pot. Location is key! Need water close fuel for fire and hunting grounds. When shtf I won't be worried about fishing when streams are closed or deer hunting out of season. I definitely need a fixed blade knife for camp craft and cutting small tinder. Hatchets just don't cut it. Also a pocket chainsaw. My foldable pruning saw didn't work well at all. Any advice on cutting deadwood I will appreciate.


----------



## cheburgie

Still haven't tried a bow drill, but I will soon. I'm going to cheat and bring the drill and plank from home. I am going to use red cedar. I will make the bow and tinder on location. I did make a lean to shelter it stayed dry inside but I opted for the tent. I am lacking in edible plant knowledge. Definitely need some reading material with pictures!!


----------



## camo2460

It seems to me that you did fairly well with what you had. As far as knives are concerned, get your self a medium sized Bowie knife for camp chores. Check out the Davey Crockett limited edition Bowie from Bud K Knives. Also instead of a hatchet, get a Rifleman's Tomahawk, the smaller blade will work better than a hatchet, just keep it sharp and it will serve you well. Any way good job, and keep adding to your skills.


----------



## Navajo

https://www.sawtac.com/product.ultimate-survival-technologies-sabercut-chain-saw-hand-operate

The only way to cut wood....I have tried everything else...this is a mini chain saw in you hands. easy to handle, and faster than anything, I still carry a small hatchet and small cutlass, and other knives, but this is the way to cut a small log. That then gets split into wood.

For starting a fire, this

https://www.sawtac.com/product.ultimate-survival-technologies-blastmatch-fire-starter


----------



## UncleJoe

Navajo said:


> https://www.sawtac.com/product.ultimate-survival-technologies-sabercut-chain-saw-hand-operate


The site triggered a warning from Firefox:



> www.sawtac.com uses an invalid security certificate.
> The certificate is only valid for the following names: buynfdn.com , www.buynfdn.com
> (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> The site triggered a warning from Firefox:


Same here....

I did a google "image" search for "_sabercut chain saw hand operate_" and got the gist of what it should look like.

I think I can make one from an old chainsaw chain I have.


----------



## cheburgie

I will check out those suggested products. Already planning my next trip. Still no sign of snow for NorCal!! Kinda hard to snow camp with no snow! Oh well.


----------



## 21601mom

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## cheburgie

LincTex said:


> Same here....
> 
> I did a google "image" search for "_sabercut chain saw hand operate_" and got the gist of what it should look like.
> 
> I think I can make one from an old chainsaw chain I have.


Please let us know how this works out.


----------



## Navajo

a warning, huh....I have never had a problem and have order things from there and had great service


The saw is made for use by people, skinnier than a regular chain saw and the teeth are spead out to reduce the number of "bites" being taken out at one time..


----------



## jeff47041

Navajo said:


> a warning, huh....I have never had a problem and have order things from there and had great service
> 
> The saw is made for use by people, skinnier than a regular chain saw and the teeth are spead out to reduce the number of "bites" being taken out at one time..


It also has the teeth so that it cuts in both directions of pull. I like it. I think a small bow saw works great too


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> It also has the teeth so that it cuts in both directions of pull.


Yes, I figured on that. I would have to splice the chain in the middle so the teeth change direction


----------



## cheburgie

Well I'm off again. Heading out in a few hours headed for the p.c.t. Near bucks lake. I've double checked my gear I made a hearth and spindle from cedar to practice bow drill. Temps are in the low teens but warming to the low 50's right now. No precipitation forecasted but still prepared for it. Going to bring mp pole and do some lake fishing. Very little snow even up at the. 6000 ft. Level going to stay close to water!


----------



## cheburgie

Fishing was great! Nothing like fresh trout for dinner. Had success with the bow drill, you would have thought I won the lottery by my reaction. Very cool feeling to accomplish this finally. I made a sweet camp chair using a tarp and a tripod made of dead limbs very comfortable. I followed a video from you tube!


----------



## LincTex

cheburgie said:


> I made a sweet camp chair using a tarp and a tripod made of dead limbs very comfortable. I followed a video from you tube!


Like this one?
http://boyslife.org/hobbies-projects/projects/3421/build-a-camp-chair/

or like this one?:
http://www.campingforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2945-Suggestions-on-Camping-Chairs


----------



## cheburgie

Like the one in the picture. Super comfy I fell asleep in the damn thing!


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

My little brother wrote that on my wall I'm so sorry


----------

